# Fertilising my ADA tank - Advice needed



## james 3200 (Jan 23, 2006)

Hello all,

I would like to get some advice on fertilising my ADA tank

You can see setup here -

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/33046-3-planted-tank-journal.html

And the algae issue i have had with this tank, that have just gone 

Algae issue - http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algae-specific-problems/34276-help.html

I havent been dosing the tank,as i had that algae for about 1 month, and now the plants are looking good, but i think in about a week i wil have to start to dose ferts

As the plant load is pretty light too, i am wary of dosing without getting opinions with using the ADA ferts. I have searched the forums, but not found anything for certain.

Currently i have step 1 from a previous tank, dry ferts and the seachem range, along with green gain in stock

For reference, spec is as follows;

Tank - around 100lt after decor

substrate - power sand sp & Tourlamine BC, ADA amazonia

Pressurised co2

Lighting - 150w ADA MH

Currently lighting is 6hrs / day which i am increasing v slowly

Can i get your opinions for dosing this tank?

Many thanks,
James


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

I would stick with what Amano recommends for dosing a tank when using the ADA substrates. I tried dosing several different brands, methods & schedules, and ended up with problems, specifically stunting. I switched back to dosing just Brighty K, Step 2, ECA & Green Gain at the recommended levels, and all my problems cleared up. I had a lot of HC in my tank as well, and it looked great with just the above mentioned ferts. Mr. Amano created all those products to work as a system, and that is now obvious to me.


----------



## james 3200 (Jan 23, 2006)

Yep, im planning on using the ADA range,

Just wondering if anyone has a good regieme and what i should be dosing

i.e. dose step one in reccommended amount, then what else could i add in this new setup, or just go with step one to start?

Thanks


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

You should be dosing Brighty K from the beginning at 1ml (1 pump) per 20l of water every day. Which if that's a 90gal tank would be about 17ml. At this point in the set-up you should also begin dosing the Step 1 at the same amount. I add Green Gain after water changes, and every other day for the 1st week after I trim the plants. You could probably add the ECA just after water changes as well since you only have HC in there.


----------



## james 3200 (Jan 23, 2006)

OK, thanks for the information

I will start to dose next week, just to make sure that all the algae has gone, and the plants are looking very healthy at the moment so will be fine. I will slightly underdose to start and if there are any deficiencies i can indcrease the dosing.

What about Python Git? Should i be dosing that at all?

James


----------



## james 3200 (Jan 23, 2006)

Forgot to mention that i dont have brighty k, but i do have special lights. Will special lights do, or should i get the brighty k? If i do need both, when should i dose the special lights?

Thanks

James


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Neither the Brighty K nor the Step 1 will cause algae, so you should be ok to start dosing. The dosage in the instructions is the beginning dosage. You should start with that, and go up from there. I doubt seriously if you will have to increase it much with just HC in your tank.

I haven't tried Phyton Git, so I'm not sure how well it works.


----------



## james 3200 (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks for the reply,

So by the sounds of what you just wrote i will need the brighty K. 

I also have special lights, so when could i use that?

James


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Brighty K & the Step ferts are definitely the main components. I doubt you will need the Special Lights. I would start the Brighty K & Step 1 for at least the 1st 3 months, & then see how the HC looks before trying the Special Lights.


----------



## james 3200 (Jan 23, 2006)

OK, ive ordered some brighty K so il be adding that when i get it along with step one

Thanks for helping


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey no problem. Believe me I understand how confusing all this can be. I tried to go against what Mr. Amano does, and learned the hard way that his method (with his products) works. Now if you ever try some red stem plants I can offer a few variances in the ferts that will bring out some serious red right before a photo shoot. I just wouldn't run the ferts like that for very long because you will end up with problems.


----------



## james 3200 (Jan 23, 2006)

Have been dosing the tank now for around 6 weeks, about half way through step 1. Plants are doing well, and i will soon be able to trim the HC when it totally fills in.

Just wondering if i may be dosing too much, as i cant keep the rocks clean..Currently dosing 5ml of step1 / brighty k daily, eca 1/wk after waterchange. Thinking of halving it, as i have seen people dosing far less?










Any ideas?


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Well it certainly looks much better than it did in the earlier photos! Is there any of the same algae on the glass? The reason I want to know is that if you remove it from the glass, and it comes right back you may have a problem with dosing. If it doesn't come back, or at least takes a long while to do so, I'd say your dosing/water quality is pretty straight. 

Here is a little trick that Luis Navarro taught me a couple of weeks ago that is the best thing for getting rid of algae I've seen yet. Turn your filter off. Take some Seachem Excel in a syringe or pipette, and squirt it directly on the algae. It'll be dead the next day! Don't use that on any mosses because it will fry them. Also be careful about how much Excel you are adding to the tank. If you get near a full days dose for the tank it's best to call it quits, and start again the next day where you left off. It may take a few days for the algae to fall off/disappear after this, but you'll see it turn all grey colored. Or can remove it manually after that if you want.


----------



## james 3200 (Jan 23, 2006)

> Well it certainly looks much better than it did in the earlier photos!


 Just a bit

Yea, i do get some on the glass, not so bad as on the rocks, almost like dust algae. Got some excel too, I guess after the dosing you do a water change? I also think the dosing may be a little high with only HC in there? Water is spot on.

Would you say the days dose of excel is without over dosing? Could be worth a try as i wont be able to get rid of it manually.

James


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Yeah, I wouldn't over dose when doing the spot treatments. If you get close, just stop until the next day and start where you left off. You can use one of the small wire brushes (about the size of a toothbrush), or a toothbrush to remove the algae manually after you have hit it with the Excel.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

just wanna share:

Six months from the aquarium layout day, STEPS can be used together with SPECIAL fertilizers


----------

